# hello from a n00b



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

couldnt find the newbiw section, so thought i would post it up here. im a member on the skylineowners forum (and also a member on the mkiv supra forum aswell) and thought that this would be a good place to find out info and etc.

Thought i would join here so i can learn more and hopefully get my hands on my dream car that ive always wanted (im in search for an R33 GTR in midnight purple) ive currently got a toyota suprs mkiv TT auto thats running approx 400bhp and i am trying to see if anyone is interested in swapping there GTR for it?


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

hi mate and welcome to the mad house :wavey:


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

crossy666 said:


> hi mate and welcome to the mad house :wavey:


cheers bud, hopefully i can find a decent R33 and be part of the community proper


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

welcome


----------



## GTR&ahalf (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome mate. supra aye. nice motor


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

even though it says in the OP that im after a midnight purple R33, i would also look at white or black if that helps anyone


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

No offence mate but i doubt you'll get a straight swap for an auto supra, I had an auto supra pushing about the same hp and looked very similar to jamie p's from the mkiv forum and i only got 7500 euro for it, gtr's are making a good bit more, auto supras are too hard to get rid of...
I've a mp 33 if you're interested in a straight sale though :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

hello from a noob as well!


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

cheers again for all the welcomes guys


----------



## rockyclassic (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome!!! Drift_Bear...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Welcome, but bare in mind you cannot sell outside of the for sale section, and you can only sell in it once you have 50 sensible posts.


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Welcome, but bare in mind you cannot sell outside of the for sale section, and you can only sell in it once you have 50 sensible posts.


yeah i no bud, im wasnt trying to sell anything. Was just telling you guys what im planning on doing


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

stephenwap said:


> No offence mate but i doubt you'll get a straight swap for an auto supra, I had an auto supra pushing about the same hp and looked very similar to jamie p's from the mkiv forum and i only got 7500 euro for it, gtr's are making a good bit more, auto supras are too hard to get rid of...
> I've a mp 33 if you're interested in a straight sale though :thumbsup:
> 
> Steve


Any pics of that Supra you had ? Would like to see it, can't believe you only got 7500 k for it .


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

supracork said:


> Any pics of that Supra you had ? Would like to see it, can't believe you only got 7500 k for it .


your on the mkiv forum as supramkivcork are you not?


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

drift_bear said:


> your on the mkiv forum as supramkivcork are you not?


Errr , guess I'm caught lol. I'll say nothing if you don't haha


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

supracork said:


> Errr , guess I'm caught lol. I'll say nothing if you don't haha


lol deal! so what brings a fellow event organiser across here then?


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

drift_bear said:


> lol deal! so what brings a fellow event organiser across here then?


"Checking out the competition" is the official line.

Off the record ? I'm a dirty event organiser and I'm always on here looking for my fix  , I know it has to stop but I just can't do it captain !


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

supracork said:


> "Checking out the competition" is the official line.
> 
> Off the record ? I'm a dirty event organiser and I'm always on here looking for my fix  , I know it has to stop but I just can't do it captain !


lol, ive always had a soft spot for R33 GTR since before my supra days and always wanted one


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm the same, seriously thinking about going back to a skyline , not sure will it be a gtr tbh, maybe a gtst on a/c of budget as I've a lot expense coming up this year  but you never know what might pop up I guess.


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

supracork said:


> I'm the same, seriously thinking about going back to a skyline , not sure will it be a gtr tbh, maybe a gtst on a/c of budget as I've a lot expense coming up this year  but you never know what might pop up I guess.


yeah thats true, im considering pushing the car sale more after pod in a couple of weeks. dont get me wrong the supra is awesome but it just dosnt replace the feeling of wanting the car of your dreams lol


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

It'll be a while before I get the car of my dreams (R4 GTR) but a decent 33 gtr would do fine and if needs be I'm considering a 33 gtst. 

Each tab open on the laptop at the moment is potentially costing me money with New York flights and accommodation also being priced at the moment lol. Better come up with some lucky numbers at the weekend


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

supracork said:


> It'll be a while before I get the car of my dreams (R4 GTR) but a decent 33 gtr would do fine and if needs be I'm considering a 33 gtst.
> 
> Each tab open on the laptop at the moment is potentially costing me money with New York flights and accommodation also being priced at the moment lol. Better come up with some lucky numbers at the weekend


lol, thats a place ive never been to but really want to go! you not coming across to the pod then?


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd love to mate, I came over to Japfest last year alright but funds are being stretched too much already  looks like it will be a great event though.


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

supracork said:


> I'd love to mate, I came over to Japfest last year alright but funds are being stretched too much already  looks like it will be a great event though.


if us scottish lot are let loose like last year then it will be


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Haha if the scots meet up with the Irish then there may never be another suprapod event again lol .


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

supracork said:


> Haha if the scots meet up with the Irish then there may never be another suprapod event again lol .


it will be carnage lmao.


----------



## drift_bear (Jun 18, 2011)

i thought i would post up a pic and spec of my supra for you all to look at, if your anything like the other car forums im part then you will love pics (hope the mods are ok with this) 










p.s 

i am *NOT* trying to advertise or sell, just sharing with like minded enthusiast's (i know i cant spell lol)


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Get that filth of here!!
lol


----------

